# GRAIN-FREE Acana Dog Food by Champion (makers of Orijen)



## TJH (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not sure how to use this discussion board so forgive me till I figure out what I'm doing... I think I posted this to the wrong area the first time, so I'll try again here...

Has anyone ever tried ACANA Prairie Harvest Dog food and what do you think of it? What do you think of the ingredients:

Ingredients: Chicken meal, russet potato, fresh free-range chicken, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary), fresh walleye, pumpkin, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa leaf, fresh northern Lake Whitefish, chicken cartilage (a natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic kelp, organic bladderwrack, organic dulse, juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Enterococcus faecium. Supplements: Vitamin A (18.000 IE/kg), vitamin D3 (2.000 IE/kg), vitamin E (400 IE/kg), vitamin K (2 mg/kg), vitamin C (85 mg/kg), vitamin B1 (75 mg/kg), vitamin B2 (44 mg/kg), vitamin B3 (250 mg/kg), vitamin B5 (40 mg/kg), vitamin B6 (32 mg/kg), vitamin B12 (400 mcg/kg), biotin (0,6 mg/kg), folic acid (3,5 mg/kg), choline (3.350 mg/kg), iron (300 mg/kg), zinc (270 mg/kg), copper (20 mg/kg), manganese (38 mg/kg), iodine (2,3 mg/kg), selenium (0,4 mg/kg), glucosamine (800 mg/kg), chondroitin (500 mg/kg).

Botanical supplements: Juniper berries (400 mg/kg), angelica root (400 mg/kg), red raspberry leaf (350 mg/kg), dandelion root (350 mg/kg), peppermint leaf (300 mg/kg), marigold (300 mg/kg).

Calories per kg: 4200 cal, of which 35% from protein, 35% from fat, 30% from fruit and vegetables.

analysis

magnesium 0.08 % calcium 1.3 % omega-3 fats 0.4 % omega-6 fats 2.2 % calories that can be burned 4200.0 kcal cystine 0.5 % cobalt 0.5 % lysine 1.9 % protein 34.0 % fat 17.0 % fiber 3.5 % taurine 0.5 % phosphorus 1.1 % sodium 0.2 % chloride 0.3 %


----------



## Mr K (Jan 26, 2009)

my 7 year old lab has been on it for a few months she is on the lamb based
formula it is one of the best foods I have tryed no bad breath soft coat etc


----------



## bsmith9876 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have my two min poodles on half evo red meat small bites and half acana pacific. I just switched them from 1/2 evo 1/2 orijen. The orijen is good, but maybe too much protein for them. I've got a bag of Acana grasslands coming for when the evo runs out.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

bsmith9876 said:


> I have my two min poodles on half evo red meat small bites and half acana pacific. I just switched them from 1/2 evo 1/2 orijen. The orijen is good, but maybe too much protein for them. I've got a bag of Acana grasslands coming for when the evo runs out.




For those of you who don't like feeding the higher protein kibbles...Acana or Taste of the Wild are very good substitutes!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its grain free the ingredients are high quality Its a great food! Great choice!:biggrin:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

My goldens have done very very well on the Acana Prairie. It does have a more moderate protein level than EVO or Orijen, but is still grain free. Made by the same people who make Orijen. I haven't found it in the Dallas area but have ordered from Paws Choice and gotten free shipping ( for any order over $50.) Prices were good too.


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like a very good food, especially for those that want a decent protein level in a grain free food without getting the real high protein foods. Some dogs that have trouble with the real high protein foods would probably do better on this.


----------

